# Kuhlmannoco 2 lane landscaped track



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I dug up this web page I put together a few years ago for my friend Todd Kuhlmann's 2 lane detailed track to show how even a 2 lane track can be fun and look pretty cool with some minor landscaping and detailing. I got Todd headed in the right direction and he did most of the landscaping work. The "dirt" paint under the grass should have been flat, not glossy but he knows he goofed. And some of the hills should be a little smoother but all-in-all he did a good job on his own. His 7 year old son is now getting into racing HO cars and has the bug! He insists on coming over to my place all the time now so we have a new recruit! :thumbsup: 










The track has advanced beyond these photos from 2003 so I hope to update the page aling with adding it to our local "circuits" we have. We now have 3 members with large layouts, the last still needing detailing, and both needing computer timing systems added.

Check out some pictures. Some I have PhotoChopped to have some fun. A couple look like "Riding The Storm Out".  
*
Kuhlmannoco Race Course:*
http://www.planetofspeed.com/slots/Kuhlmanoco/

-Scott V.


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Looking good! That's an appeal of HO scale, lots of readily available terrain for use.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice looking track, the pits & scenery came out great. :thumbsup:


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I like 2 lane setups as much as 6 lane setups. If there are no guard rails the 2 lane tracks are very even because nobody can lean on a rail on the outside. If you dont have the room you can have a much longer 2 lane setup than 4 lane, thats why I did it too.

Let me guess, woodland scenics grass? I have a funny feeling Im gonna have to buy green paint and do this too. Nobody has any kind of carpet or covering that looks as good as their grass does.


----------

